# New Outback 320Bh



## Richie Rich Vt (Mar 18, 2012)

Put a deposit on a Outback 320bh. It will give us much more space than our 250rs. Cant wait to put it to use!!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Richie Rich Vt said:


> Put a deposit on a Outback 320bh. It will give us much more space than our 250rs. Cant wait to put it to use!!


I believe that would make you the first 320BH owner here! Congrats & welcome.


----------



## Richie Rich Vt (Mar 18, 2012)

Insomniak said:


> Put a deposit on a Outback 320bh. It will give us much more space than our 250rs. Cant wait to put it to use!!


I believe that would make you the first 320BH owner here! Congrats & welcome.
[/quote]
Thanks, dont know if being first is good or bad??? We really liked the unit, should serve us well.


----------



## Richie Rich Vt (Mar 18, 2012)

We also liked the 312 and 301 but wanted the shower. We had the tub in our 250 and were sick of water getting everywhere. There was a Cougar we liked too but it also had the tub. I guess the shower was the deal maker for the 320.


----------



## Wisconsin Outbacker (Mar 26, 2012)

Congratulations on your new TT. Allow me to be the second one to lay claim to the 320bh. We take delivery of ours tommorrow, 3-27-12. We traded in a Puma 25rs (no slide) We made a list of what we wanted in our new trailer and then went to three RV shows and vitually every dealer lot within 200 miles of us and looked at every manufacturer and model we could find. We were impressed with the appearance and quality of the Outback TT's and almost bought the 292bh. We really liked the bedroom of the 260fl but it did not have bunks. Then we noticed the floorplan of the 320bh. Its a combo of the 292 & the 260. There were only 2 of them available in the state of Wisconsin (Both over 200 miles away) I called up the dealer got a quote on it with my trade in and we bought it sight unseen. (We did take a trip to see it about three weeks ago however we had to wait till now to do the deal because our Puma was buried in the snow in the yard.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Wisconsin Outbacker said:


> Congratulations on your new TT. Allow me to be the second one to lay claim to the 320bh. We take delivery of ours tommorrow, 3-27-12. We traded in a Puma 25rs (no slide) We made a list of what we wanted in our new trailer and then went to three RV shows and vitually every dealer lot within 200 miles of us and looked at every manufacturer and model we could find. We were impressed with the appearance and quality of the Outback TT's and almost bought the 292bh. We really liked the bedroom of the 260fl but it did not have bunks. Then we noticed the floorplan of the 320bh. Its a combo of the 292 & the 260. There were only 2 of them available in the state of Wisconsin (Both over 200 miles away) I called up the dealer got a quote on it with my trade in and we bought it sight unseen. (We did take a trip to see it about three weeks ago however we had to wait till now to do the deal because our Puma was buried in the snow in the yard.


Ok, you guys need to post some pics of these trailers with the new mega-slide. Curious minds want to know about the doorway and access to the front bedroom and the placement of the living area television. Does it swivel or have a swing-arm mount?


----------



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations on the new purchase! I'm sure you will enjoy it! The shower was a big selling point for me on the 292bh. All the wonderful storage was the deal maker for my wife!


----------



## Richie Rich Vt (Mar 18, 2012)

We have not picked ours up yet but can answer some questions. The doorway from living to front bedroom is a slide door, kinda like a closet door in your house. The tv is on a swing arm so it can come out and turn towards the couch. As far as getting into thr front bedroom when the unit is closed, I dont think that would be possible. I will get some pics when ours is in.


----------

